# So... who is the best player on the Lakers?



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Let's compare some apples and oranges. I would argue that Dwight Howard is now the best player on the Lakers, but I have a feeling others might disagree... interested in what the perception will be, in particular if it becomes a championship squad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If Howard is healthy he's a top 3 player in the league. I have no problem saying he's the best player on the Lakers over Kobe.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There's more variance in Howard's play. He will give you more shitty games than Kobe but he will also give you more great games. He's a little better than Kobe, and I consider both in that 5-10 range league-wide although I know people will hate me for saying that.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

The rhetoric here will be that it's "Kobe's team" no matter what, and I really don't think there's any arguing against that, but if they become a championship team it will be because of Dwight Howard's impact.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

At this stage of bryant and nash's career it would have to be howard, but if the lakers fail to win it all this year i think kobe is going to take the brunt of the criticisim.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwight is probably better at this point, have to wait and see how his injury affects his game and how Kobe will do with one more year in his body.

At the end of the day, still Kobe's team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

no Metta option? I think what is remarkable is that a team with Kobe, Nash and Pau can add yet a better player (maybe 2nd or 3rd best in the league)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm just happy that we finally have a decent bench.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Earl Clark.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn i forgot about earl clark


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Nobody wants to make an argument for Pau and his all-round game?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If Howard is healthy he's a top 3 player in the league. I have no problem saying he's the best player on the Lakers over Kobe.


This.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Nobody wants to make an argument for Pau and his all-round game?


The people who were saying Pau Gasol was a Top-10 player a couple of years ago probably will...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight Howard is better than Kobe who's better than Nash who's better than Gasol


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> The people who were saying Pau Gasol was a Top-10 player a couple of years ago probably will...


That time has come and gone


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

It's Dwight. 

Pau? I love the guy but that is crazy.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Love Nash but I don't think he is better than Pau today.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dwight now, kobe all time.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

hroz said:


> Dwight now, kobe all time.


Interesting


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's the "leader" of this team, hence "best Kobe led team". As for best player? I don't know. I have Dwight 3rd and Kobe 5th, so by default Dwight, but we'll see how it plays out. I don't think that there will be a monumental difference between the two regardless. Kobe's the scorer/closer, and Dwight is the anchor/enforcer.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dornado said:


> Nobody wants to make an argument for Pau and his all-round game?


:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's better, in my opinion. Maybe that'll change this season. We'll find out.


----------



## British_Baller (May 27, 2012)

Howard.

Kobe is still good but he isn't at the Howard level.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Dwight is better, but given Kobe and Nash, and the spotlight... Howard might be more than happy to step back into that third person role, and as such won't be nearly as effective.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> Dwight is better, but given Kobe and *Nash*, and the spotlight... Howard might be more than happy to step back into that third person role, and as such won't be nearly as effective.


Hmmm.... Considering only offense, what will the options be: 1 Kobe, 2 Pau, 3 DHo, 4 Nash?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

What Howard should do is not worry about offense at all and defend/rebound at a historic level. He'll get his 18 regardless due to lobs and Steve being Steve, but he doesn't need to look for his offense out there.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

offensive options willl likely end up being

Kobe
Howard
Pau (Pau is going to average 4-5 apg)

by shot attempt

but with Nash on board that's going to be meaningless within the flow of the offense - since the offense will actually flow - with Nash around everyone will be more efficient and everything will be easier (at least that's the blue print; we'll have to wait and see the real product on the floor)

and anyway Dwight is more than welcome to reassert his hold on the DPoY award and win the rebounding titles etc


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All you Dwight Howard "but" people should've been silenced after LeBron in Miami

There _is_ no "but"


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I voted Dwight, but I think it will be an interesting season for Kobe. Kobe had many obstacles last year: new coach, new offense, marital problems, poor team synergy. These problems likely affected Kobe's efficiency, but to what extent I cannot say. 

Will 2012-2013 Kobe be better than 2011-2012 Kobe? More of the same? Or worse?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dre said:


> All you Dwight Howard "but" people should've been silenced after LeBron in Miami
> 
> There _is_ no "but"


Except that LeBron is significantly better than Howard and Kobe is better than Wade. It's a lot closer than it is with those two.

I expect that Dwight will be our best player, I'll be massively disappointed if he's not. But the difference between the 3rd and 5th best player in the world is not a large enough margin to hand a baton without watching a single game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm not comparing the skill gap, I'm just saying if Dwight is clearly better why all the extra qualifiers to try to say otherwise...just like how they did in Miami.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Howard is the new face of the franchise. And is the better player right now. Hopefully Kobe learned something from his fallout with Shaq in LA. When Kobe was the younger player in mode to supersede Shaq.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)




----------

